# Who are you?



## Chime85 (Oct 25, 2012)

Going by the Jung, Briggs Myers personallity test, what kind of person are you?

Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology

I scored a:


INTJ
Introvert(89%)  iNtuitive(62%)  iNtuitive  Thinking(50%)  Judging(11%)

    You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
    You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
    You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
    You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)

On the top left link on the same page, you, fictional characters with the same traits included:

Gandalf the Grey (J. R. R. Tolkein's Middle Earth books)
Hannibal Lecter (Silence of the Lambs)
Professor Moriarty, Sherlock Holmes' nemesis
Clarice Starling (Silence of the Lambs) 

What is your personality score?

x


----------



## CTStanley (Oct 25, 2012)

Seems I'm kind of just moderately everything..

Introvert(44%)  iNtuitive(38%)  iNtuitive  Feeling(25%)  Perceiving(33)%
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)

INFP
Type: INFP, The Dreamer 

Category: Idealists 

Attributes: bright, cooperative, energetic 

Typical Careers: writers, teachers, counselors 

In literature: INFPs are the most sensitive type, as Interior Feeling is their dominant function. They're also very eccentric and thoughtful - they often have imaginary friends as kids, like Anne of Green Gables. It's worth noting that most literary writers and protagonists are INFPs, as they are open-minded and deeply interested in the lives of others.

Famous INFPs:
Homer
Mary, mother of Jesus
St. John, the beloved disciple
St. Luke; physician, disciple, author
William Shakespeare, bard of Avon
Henry Wadsworth Longfellow (Evangeline)
A. A. Milne (Winnie the Pooh)
Laura Ingalls Wilder (Little House on the Prairie)
Helen Keller, deaf and blind author 
James Herriot (All Creatures Great and Small)
Annie Dillard (Pilgrim at Tinker Creek)


Fictional INFPs:
Anne (Anne of Green Gables)
Deanna Troi (Star Trek - The Next Generation)
Wesley Crusher (Star Trek - The Next Generation)
Doctor Julian Bashir (Star Trek: Deep Space 9)
Bastian (The Neverending Story)
E.T.: the ExtraTerrestrial

So I think I must associated with aliens? lol


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 25, 2012)

Chime85 said:


> Hannibal Lecter (Silence of the Lambs)
> Clarice Starling (Silence of the Lambs)


I always thought there was something between those two...


----------



## Hypervorean (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow... I really do think too much.

INTP
Introvert(89%)  iNtuitive(44%)  iNtuitive  Thinking(100%)  Perceiving(22)%

    You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (44%)
    You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (100%)
    You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)

Famous INTPs:
Socrates
Rene Descartes
Blaise Pascal
Sir Isaac Newton
Albert Einstein
Charles Darwin

Fictional INTPs:
Sherlock Holmes

Damn, those are some cool people..


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 25, 2012)

Mine's a little unusual... I guess I'm straight-up "middle of the road".  

                                         ESFJ
                                         Extravert(33%)  Sensing(1%)  Feeling(25%)  Judging(1%)


You have _moderate_ preference of Extraversion over Introversion (33%) 
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%) 
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%) 
You have _marginal or no_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%) 
 

*Fictional ESFJs: Interesting, but I only know who Mrs. Weasley is in this list, ond of course, Donald Duck, who I am sort of insulted, being compared to.*

  Babbitt (Sinclair Lewis)
Hoss Cartwright (_Bonanza_)
Leonard "Bones" McCoy (_Star Trek_)
Monica (_Friends_)
Haleh (_ER_)
Mrs. Molly Weasley (_Harry Potter_)
Donald Duck
Rabbit (_Winnie the Pooh_)


----------



## ArelEndan (Oct 25, 2012)

INFJ
Introvert(100%)  iNtuitive(38%)  iNtuitive  Feeling(75%)  Judging(67%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (75%)
 You have distinctive preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)

It doesn't list any fictional INFJs  but here's part of the famous list:
Nathan, prophet of Israel
Chaucer
Robert Burns, Scottish poet
U.S. President Martin Van Buren
Nathaniel Hawthorne
Mother Teresa of Calcutta
Shirley Temple Black, child actor, ambassador
Martin Luther King, Jr., civil rights leader, martyr

Googled fictional INFJs, and got this:
Jack O'Neill (Stargate)
Kermit the Frog (The Muppets)
George Ashley Wilkes (Gone with the Wind)
John Locke (Lost)
Frodo Baggins (Lord of the Rings)
Jane Eyre (Jane Eyre)
Luke Skywalker (Star Wars)


----------



## Ankari (Oct 25, 2012)

ENTJ

Extravert(1%)  iNtuitive(88%)  iNtuitive  Thinking(1%)  Judging(56%)

You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
You have strong preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## CTStanley (Oct 25, 2012)

Caged Maiden said:


> Monica (_Friends_)
> Donald Duck
> Rabbit (_Winnie the Pooh_)



Monica is a cleaning obsessed control freak in the show friends, Donald duck is obviously pretty grouchy, and so is rabbit from winnie the pooh!

I think its a wee bit offensive :O


----------



## Ghost (Oct 25, 2012)

ISFJ
Introvert(100%)  Sensing(38%)  Feeling(12%)  Judging(1%)


You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (38%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

Famous ISFJs: 
St. Teresa of Avila (Teresa de Jesus)
Louisa May Alcott
Alfred, Lord Tennyson
Queen Elizabeth II of England
Robert E. Lee
Queen Mary I ("Bloody Mary") of England 
U.S. Presidents: William Howard Taft
Johnny Carson, comedian
Robin Roberts (Good Morning America)
Kristi Yamaguchi, US Olympic figure skater
Ed Bradley, journalist

Fictional:
Bianca in Taming of the Shrew
David Copperfield
Hero in Much Ado About Nothing
Melanie in Gone With The Wind
Ophelia in Hamlet
Dr. John H. Watson, M.D. (Sherlock Holmes' faithful sidekick)


This test isn't very good, or perhaps I interpreted the questions too narrowly. The stuff about needing to serve others and possessing a strong work ethic describes someone completely different from me. I'm an INFP.

I tried an MBTI thread a long while back, but it's hard to find a test most people like.


----------



## Weaver (Oct 25, 2012)

INFJ

Introvert(78%)  iNtuitive(62%)  iNtuitive  Feeling(25%)  Judging(33%)
•You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
•You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
•You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
•You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


This test is too limited to give entirely accurate results, but at least it isn't giving _weird_ results.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 25, 2012)

I feel weird being the only Extravert here... What does that say about me?  HAHA!


----------



## FatCat (Oct 25, 2012)

INTJ
Introvert(33%)  iNtuitive(25%)  iNtuitive  Thinking(25%)  Judging(11%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%

Stephen Hawking, a theoretical physicist, cosmologist, and author
Andrew Grove, a businessman, engineer, and author
Marie Curie, a physicist and chemist famous for her pioneering research on radioactivity
Guy Kawasaki, a venture capitalist, bestselling author, and Apple Fellow
Igor Sikorsky, a pioneer of aviation
Hillary Clinton, the 67th US Secretary of State

I think I did something wrong with that test, haha.


----------



## Chime85 (Oct 25, 2012)

Caged Maiden said:


> I feel weird being the only Extravert here... What does that say about me?  HAHA!



It says you have a wonderful opportunity to express how you feel inside, over the rest of us.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Oct 25, 2012)

Isn't an extravert the guy who likes being the center of attention?  Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Kit (Oct 25, 2012)

It means outgoing; someone who enjoys socializing with others.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 27, 2012)

INTJ
Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(25%)  iNtuitive  Thinking(38%)  Judging(33%)


You have _distinctive_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## ChantyLace (Oct 28, 2012)

INFJ
Introvert(11%)  iNtuitive(62%)  iNtuitive  Feeling(62%)  Judging(56%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)

"INFJs are deeply concerned about their relations with individuals as well as the state of humanity at large. They are, in fact, sometimes mistaken for extroverts because they appear so outgoing and are so genuinely interested in people -- a product of the Feeling function they most readily show to the world. On the contrary, INFJs are true introverts, who can only be emotionally intimate and fulfilled with a chosen few from among their long-term friends, family, or obvious "soul mates.""

This is so accurate it's insane.  Everyone THINKS I'm extroverted, but I'd much rather be alone.  I just can socialize, really well!


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Oct 30, 2012)

ISFP

Introvert (44%) Sensing (1%) Feeling (12%) Percieving (22%)

I have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion 
I have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition 
I have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking 
I have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging

_ISFPs are the first to hear the different drummer. Many eagerly plunge into new fashions, avant garde experiences, 'hip' trends--some even setting the trends.

More in touch with the reality of their senses than their INFP counterparts, ISFPs live in the here and now. Their impulses yearn to be free, and are often loosed when others least expect it. The ISFP who continually represses these impulses feels 'dead inside' and may eventually cut and run. (One ISFP friend has become nonambulatory within the past few years. He will still, on impulse, leave home in the middle of the night and go to Las Vegas or wherever, regardless of the difficulties of his physical condition.)

ISFPs may be quite charming and ingratiating on first acquaintance, flowing with compliments which may (or may not) be deserved. On other occasions, the same individual may be aloof and detached. Some ISFP males are fiercely competitive, especially in sport or table games, and may have great difficulty losing. This competitive nature, also seen in other SP types, sometimes fosters 'lucky,' 'gut' feelings and a willingness to take risks.

Organized education is difficult for the majority of ISFPs, and many drop out before finishing secondary education. Their interest can be held better through experiential learning, at which many excel. ISFPs will practice playing an instrument or honing a favored skill for hours on end, not so much as practice as for the joy of the experience. 

 ISFPs are less fantasy-oriented than INFPs. These types are often confused, however, INFPs lean strongly to daydreams, poetry, prose and more philosophical pursuits; ISFPs often live out 'id' experiences rather than writing or even talking about them.

Feeling, unbridled by the external forces of society and substance, is the dominant function. ISFPs spontaneously develop their own codes and credos, about which they are quite sober and intense. ISFPs are questors, driven to find the pure and ideal, as personally and individually defined. Feeling may temporarily turn outward, but cannot be long sustained beyond its cloistered home.

If the individual has values greater than herself, feeling may express itself in valiant acts of selflessness. Turned in upon self, however, it becomes an unscrupulous, capricious enigma, capable even of heinous acts of deception and treachery. 

ISFPs keep a finger on the pulse of here and now. They are more adept at doing than considering, at acting than reflecting, at tasting than wondering. As do most SPs, ISFPs keenly sense color, sound, texture, and movement. It is not unusual for ISFPs to excel in sensory, motor, or kinesthetic abilities.

ISFPs cherish their impulses. Some of the most beautiful, graceful, and artistic performances are the result of this drive for physical, sensate expression. 

Tertiary intuition works best in the background of the ISFP's inner world. Perhaps this is the source of the "gut feeling" SPs consult in matters of chance. However "lucky" the ISFP may be, intuition as a means of communication is a poor servant, evidenced in spoonerisms, and non sequiturs and mixed metaphors. 

The ISFP may employ Extraverted Thinking in external situations requiring closure. As is the case with inferior functions, such Thinking behaves in an all or nothing manner. Thus, as with other FP types, the ISFP's Extraverted Thinking is at risk for a lack of context and proportion. In most cases, persons of this type enjoy greater facility operating in the open-ended style of sensing, implying the opinions of feeling values in the indirect fashion characteristic of introverted functions. _

I really, really wouldn't describe myself as impulsive. Otherwise, it sounds more or less right, actually.

Edit: I'd say it sounds a lot like the sort of person I'd like to be, at any rate. My inability to do anything without a long period of emotional preparation is probably my greatest flaw.


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 30, 2012)

INTJ
Introvert(44%)  iNtuitive(25%)  iNtuitive  Thinking(75%)  Judging(33%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have distinctive preference of Thinking over Feeling (75%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## Reaver (Nov 1, 2012)

Caged Maiden said:


> Isn't an extravert the guy who likes being the center of attention?  Maybe I'm wrong...



I think you're thinking of a narcissist.


----------



## thewordman (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine came out 
ENFJ
Extravert(44%)  iNtuitive(38%)  iNtuitive  Feeling(12%)  Judging(1%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)


----------

